# P&O ferries



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi does anybody know of any available discounts for Hull to Zeebrugge with P and O for next May?

Regards Tim


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*P & O*

Not a discount but we book through the Caravan Club we can get Hull to Rotterdam for about £209 with a 7metre van and 2 adults. The cheapest fares are when you also include camping cheques which are £12 each have a look on their site or give them a ring, we have saved a lot more than our £37 yearly membership using this looking at P & O to France for Christmas and its about £68 return with cheques extra


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Hi

Try the Camping and Caravanning Club, or phone independant travel agents in the Hull area.

Russell


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

I am planning to book an afternoon sailing Dover-Calais with P&O next week. Say I turn up at Dover 2 or 3 hours early, are they likely to put me on an earlier ferry if space available, with no extra charge of course  ?


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

In my experiance P&O will allow you to travel 2 hours either side of your booking without charge if there is space.
I find if you book the cheap times i.e. 11pm or so but turn up at 9pm you can travel its a good way of getting best price and better times.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Try Ferrysavers.com and by changing time day etc can usually find a bargain


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

crazyhead said:


> Try Ferrysavers.com and by changing time day etc can usually find a bargain


Just looked on ferrysavers but the motorhome height only goes to 2.5m

Would have to chop the roof off

Derek


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats the one we put in and as far as I 
know no one's ever measured it


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

crazyhead said:


> Thats the one we put in and as far as I
> know no one's ever measured it


Might get a boat with a low roof 8O 8O

Derek


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Always put us at the bottom with the trucks and they are 4m my hubby says so I think can risk it


----------

